# fittings/hoses for dust collection?



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi, all -

Does anyone know of a good source for fittings for a dust collection system? I have a planer, a miter saw and a table saw that all need different size hose adapters. I'd like to get some kind of universal system where i put similar-sized fittings on everything, so I can just connect up my dust collector hose from tool to tool.

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Dustrite works for me from Rockler


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 exelectrician

http://www.rockler.com/search/go?w=dust%20right


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes to the dustrite system. If you get into really odd ball size fittings, like on that mitre saw, Once you get a adapter/reducer that is close and need some type of rubber part to connect them, go to a place that sells parts for tractors and such. They can sell you short pieces of rubber hose and clamps relatively cheap.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes to the dustrite system. If you get into really odd ball size fittings, like on that mitre saw, Once you get a adapter/reducer that is close and need some type of rubber part to connect them, go to a place that sells parts for tractors and such. They can sell you short pieces of rubber hose and clamps relatively cheap.

Get on Rocklers mailing list if your not already. They put the dustrite stuff on sale off and on constantly. Never pay full retail. Peachtree also sells dustrite stuff, but they call it something else.


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I ordered the starter kit off of Amazon today. I'll figure something out for my miter saw (it takes a very small hose), but the rest should be taken care of. No more using masking tape to connect the hose to my planer!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Don't overlook plumbing supplies. I had a six foot section of 4" black sewer pipe (thankfully, unused) and it made perfect couplers for most of my blast gates, elbows and so forth.

Take a part with you to a plumbing pipe supplier and see if this will cut some [big] bucks off the cost of setting your system(s) up.

I bought some 4" flex and this was reasonably priced. I've had good luck with it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006FKJD2/ref=pe_385040_30332190_pe_175190_21431760_M3T1_ST1_dp_1

On the other hand, I bought some of the heavier stuff that coils back to its original shape. I hate it - you have to fight it to extend it and it'll even pull my 1-1/2 hp collector around. So I use it for a short run to my band saw.


----------



## mzimmers (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks, Kelly. At this time, I'll be happy just to get my collector hose to fit the main tools…I don't need to have everything hooked up at the same time. That kind of system will have to wait until I either add on to the garage or build a workshop.


----------

